# What mold to buy for guest/sample/travel-size soap



## alexanderte (Jul 2, 2016)

I’ve been thinking about making a guest/sample/travel-size soap. I’ll probably use it when travelling and when going to the gym. It can also be useful if I want to send samples to family and friends, and have lower shipping costs.

A few days ago I bought this portable soap dish by MUJI:

http://www.muji.us/store/portable-soap-dish-s.html

I want my soap to fit this dish. What I’ve been looking at today is silicon molds and various sizes. Right now I’ve landed on a square 2″ × 2″ × ¾″ (or maybe 1 instead of ¾), which seems like a pretty standard size.

I’m not into wood molds, so I need a silicone mold. I’m not sure if I want a loaf-type or a grid where I make each bar separately. But I’m just wondering what my options are. I bought the molds for my regular bars at Bramble Berry, but I cannot find anything similar there for guest-size soaps.

By the way – I’m not into decorations of any sorts – or fancy shapes. I’d like something with straight edges.

I’ve found these ones so far:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/guest-loaf-silicone-mold.aspx

http://americansoapsupplies.com/silicone-soap-mold-square-guest-bar-small

Anyone got any experience with these suppliers or products?


----------



## artemis (Jul 2, 2016)

I haven't had experience with either yet, but I like that pink mold. I like this straight lines. However, when I want smaller bars, either for travel or to gift, I usually just cut a regular bar in half.


----------



## alexanderte (Jul 2, 2016)

Another alternative is this 6″ × 6″ mold from Bramble Berry. Not as easy to cut as a loaf tho.

https://www.brambleberry.com/6-Silicone-Slab-Mold-P5821.aspx#reviews


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 2, 2016)

Have you checked Amazon?  They have tons of silicone bakeware that can also be used for soap molds.  Shipping would probably be alot cheaper than ordering from a soap supply company in the US.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 2, 2016)

WholesaleSuppliesPlus (WSP) is one of the trust-worthy vendors I regularly use, but I don't own that particular mold, unfortunately. I like it's dimensions, though. 

I've never bought anything from Americansoapsupplies, but for what it's worth, I would personally rather have the mold from WSP rather than the cube-shaped mold pictured from the AmericanSoapSupplies company. The reason why is because I like to gel, and it's much easier to gel in a loaf mold as compared to a mold with individual cavities. Plus, I like the freedom of being able to cut my soap to whatever thickness I desire.


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2016)

I was gifted a couple of these molds from WSP

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/store-search.aspx?CatalogID=-1&FBK=silicone+guest+mold&x=0&y=0

The problem is the soap does not gel. When I don't gel it seems I get a LOT of ash. If that doesn't bother you, it makes a nice size bar. But for that reason I rarely use it. I think I would prefer the little guest sized loaf as I think it would be easier to achieve gel. If I want a small guest size bar, I too just cut a larger bar. I don't sell, so it doesn't matter if the soaps are uniform.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 2, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I was gifted a couple of these molds from WSP
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/store-search.aspx?CatalogID=-1&FBK=silicone+guest+mold&x=0&y=0
> 
> The problem is the soap does not gel. When I don't gel it seems I get a LOT of ash. If that doesn't bother you, it makes a nice size bar. But for that reason I rarely use it. I think I would prefer the little guest sized loaf as I think it would be easier to achieve gel. If I want a small guest size bar, I too just cut a larger bar. I don't sell, so it doesn't matter if the soaps are uniform.


 

Dibbles- are you sure that's the link you meant to post? I ask because it's showing the guest loaf mold when I click on it.


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Dibbles- are you sure that's the link you meant to post? I ask because it's showing the guest loaf mold when I click on it.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Oops, try this one

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/rectangle-guest-silicone-mold.aspx


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 2, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Oops, try this one
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/rectangle-guest-silicone-mold.aspx



I have this one and the square guest mold, they make perfect sample sizes. A lot like the little soaps you get at a motel/hotel.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 2, 2016)

I have these individual cavity molds and really like them.  (Although, I haven't been using them lately.)   I also have the guest loaf mold from WSP (2 actually) that I use for extra batter when I'm making a batch.  I was using pringles singles and realized I'd be more productive by using something like that.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VFWWWU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KPOFOQQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JQ2GC3W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## alexanderte (Jul 2, 2016)

Went through every Crafters Choice silicone mold at WSP, and found one similar to the pink one. Has the exact dimensions that I’m looking for:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/square-guest-silicone-mold.aspx


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 2, 2016)

alexanderte said:


> Went through every Crafters Choice silicone mold at WSP, and found one similar to the pink one. Has the exact dimensions that I’m looking for:
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/square-guest-silicone-mold.aspx



Yes, I have several of these. I like them for my excess, they make good sample sizes.


----------



## earlene (Jul 2, 2016)

I think the 6" slab mold from BB gives you more versatility.  You can cut the bars to any size you want.

I have the pink 6-bar mold linked in your second post.  It works fine for small individual soaps.  In fact if you wanted to, you could even cut those in half and they'd still be big enough for overnight guests or for handwashing.

But if you want, you can make soap molds out of all kinds of things you may have around the house.  I have used cardboard/paperboard boxes of varying sizes and they work just fine if you line them with freezer paper or even a plastic bag.  For quite some time, I used tea boxes, 1/2 gallon waxed paperboard milk cartons & also the quart sized ones.  The quart sized half & half carton is the perfect size for small square guest sized soaps.  And if you line them, they are re-usable.  Just a thought in case you want to try something right away before a mold is delivered.  I don't know exactly what your product packaging is like in Norway, but here in the US, lots of things are packaged in thick paperboard and sometimes in cardboard boxes.  Anyway I'd suggest looking around your house or in your recycle bin (if you have one) with an eye to what you could re-purpose.

I have also found an unbelievable abundance of silicone molds at the second-hand store in my town, as well as finding them in other town's thrift stores on my travels.  Getting 3 or 4 various silicone molds for 88cents each at the Goodwill is much more satisfying than spending 10 times that much for one, plus shipping (although sometimes you can get one on Amazon that ships for free.)  If you have any second hand stores nearby I'd suggest browsing and see what you can find in the way of silicone bakeware.


----------



## Susie (Jul 2, 2016)

I have this one.  Works well.  I like not having corners to get ungelled soap out of. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ISHGI30/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 2, 2016)

I have the same mold as Susie. They work well for me.


----------



## JuneP (Jul 3, 2016)

You might check out some candy molds in heart and other shapes if you want small, sample sized soaps. There are also a lot of cute individual silicone molds out in the market place with lovely designs, but they are pricy if you have to buy a lot of them to make many soaps at one time. 
I have one with dolphins, another lovely one with a saying "Life is Good", and I used these and other smaller molds with my leftover batter. 

I also has a small, multiple oval mold that might be a good size for what you want. You can do a search on Amazon.com, using the term small silicone oval mold. I don't remember where I purchased the one I have but it's a nice, guest soap size that feels good in the hand and it's not too small either.


----------

